# fortis trueline



## echo7 (May 4, 2008)

Hi all, I am new to vintage watch collecting.
I saw this fortis trueline, but I saw different versions of this watch

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250243611652

http://cgi.ebay.es/FORTIS-TRUE-LINE...E-21-JELS_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ130213916273

are these different model years or one of them is a fake?? You can see the back casing is different and the other crown is unsigned..

are these worth collecting for a newbie with moderate budget..

thanks


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

echo7 said:


> Hi all, I am new to vintage watch collecting.
> I saw this fortis trueline, but I saw different versions of this watch
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250243611652
> ...


Images were introduced:

No. 1
Black plain dial:









And the back of that one:









No. 2
Champagne (?) dial, hour markers, minutes track on chapter ring:









And the case back of that watch:









Not only the differences you mentioned, the dial execution is different as well - one has hour markers and a chapter ring with a minutes track, the other is plain. The hands are different as well if you look close.
I'd say you just found 2 different model variants.

Why? Just because Fortis' model lineup from this years is so unknown, why should anybody fake them?

Nice looking watches by the way.

But at least on this shot the T SWISS MADE T appears to be rather crude in comparison the other dial inscriptions, so somebody might have added it:


----------



## echo7 (May 4, 2008)

thanks for the reply, I did not notice the minute ring. realy shows that Im a newbie. :-d..

The unique design that caught my eye was the handle bars on the lugs portion..


----------



## Anoops (May 12, 2008)

Hi,
My name is Anoop, Iam from Bangalore, India. I have just added a fortis trueline to my vintage watch collection, if you can call it one, i currently have only 3 vintages, one Sandos (70s), one HMT(1960) and this fortis. Mine has both the day and date, its in the top center, will try and upload a picture. I was wondering does anybody have any information about this series. Which year was this series produced? Ive got my eye in a nice Cyma which I hope to buy soon. cheers...


----------



## chrysler (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, I found a Fortis True Line, I was hoping you could help me identify it as fake or real. I want to be sure I have an original watch? Thanks for any help!


----------

